# arisaig



## rocketman (May 2, 2017)

hi new to motorhoming after decades of motorcycling camping.the later  been with a triumph rocket 2.3 ltr engine pulling the biggest trailer allowed I have had to concede to age and arthritis and a want for a more luxurious way to see our beautifull country.one of my favourite places is around the arisaig area any info on places to camp would be appreciated.cheer,s alan


----------



## phillybarbour (May 2, 2017)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## The laird (May 2, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (May 2, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## yorkslass (May 2, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## carol (May 3, 2017)

Hi Rocketman. If you pay there's a fab site called Silver Sands (I think). There's also a car park with toilets between Mallaig and Arisaig that's a great stopover.


----------



## ScamperVan (May 3, 2017)

Had a very enjoyable stay at Invercaimbe Campsite  Invercaimbe Caravan And Campsite , Arisaig Campsites, Inverness-Shire. Also overnighted at the carpark Carol mentioned with no bother.


----------



## rocketman (May 5, 2017)

*many thanks*

thanks for advise regarding arisaig.folowed advise and became a full member.what a brilliant tool the poi is.planning my trip round the west coast of Scotland now.If any one could give more advice on spots with beautifull sandy beaches or loch shores it would be appreciated.cheer's alan


----------

